
A tiny toy compiler proven correct in Idris - mbrodersen
https://github.com/mbrodersen/idris-sandbox/blob/master/compile-to-stack-machine.idr
======
brudgers
I would love to read an explanatory article/blog/essay/whatever because the
idea sounds more interesting than what I can translate from the language in
which the code is written.

